# BBQ Honey Chicken and Ribs



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The fire department called me as these moved in a few weeks ago.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Cool. How are you planning to get them out? Trap out?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

D Coates said:


> Cool. How are you planning to get them out? Trap out?


I bet they get cooked in the first heat wave. If not, I will leave them to enhance the neighborhood. Trap outs are a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

odfrank, I beg to differ, but I have lots of feral colonies close by , I like free bee's, course it is a lot easier to split.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Your photo looks artistic and yummy.
How long do you think that they have been established
If that's their only entrance using a wire screen cone and a nuc should help to get them transfered out of their present habitat.
Just be careful on the ladder.
Ernie


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They had only been established a few hours when the picture was taken. 

When I can buy a new queen for less than $25., and divide a hive in an hour, why would I spend hours and hours and visits and visits and up and down and up and down a ladder numerous times, placing a box with eggs, fastening a screen, fastening the box etc. etc., risking vandalism - to save a few worker bees that will only live for a few more weeks anyway? I consider trapouts and cutouts a waste of time and especially effort and resources, unless I am earning much more than the hourly wage I make on my day job.
I caught 40 bait hives this spring by just dividing my dead outs into nuc boxes, sprinkling on a few drops of lemongrass oil, placing them out as I drive around on my daily chores, and picking them up at my convenience. Now I have bought some queens, and dividing them into two or three nucs. That I consider a value effort.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Od: are the chicken ribs and BBQ fish any good?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have never gone there. I will have to try, carefully however. I recently had a gallstone attack and have to be more careful with my diet. I have a gout diet, a kidney stone diet, and now a gallstone diet. I think I am down to whole grains and spring water.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Oops sorry! Ever notice how when they deny you something you just want it more? Try ordering whole wheat & spring water there!


----------

